# So, What is The Actual Number of Recumbent Riders on The Forum?



## Smokin Joe (22 Nov 2015)

How about a role call to see our total number -


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2015)

No option for four wheels!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2015)

Tag


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> No option for four wheels!


Sorry, didn't think of that. Now added.


----------



## BlackPanther (22 Nov 2015)

Members map, members map, 'tis what we need, a members map. 

Maybe including a number for each member (so you could see a total) with options to list what they ride, and maybe even showing if they're willing to offer a go to a potential convert?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2015)

What he^^^^^^said


----------



## Scoosh (22 Nov 2015)

Yes, the poll will show the total number of 'bents ridden by CC Members, not total number of riders ...


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2015)

I'm not alone on four wheels then!


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Nov 2015)

I use a trailer... can we add 5 wheels?

Then there is 187 wheels...


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I use a trailer... can we add 5 wheels?
> 
> Then there is 187 wheels...



Are they all joined together ?  Turning circle of ~500 metres, if lucky ! 

No 3-point turns either ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Nov 2015)

Twenty two of us so far, any more?


----------



## PaulM (24 Nov 2015)

Anyone know how many active CC members there are total? Are we even 1%?


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2015)

I like the second-from-the-front with his little radio !


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2015)

PaulM said:


> Anyone know how many active CC members there are total? Are we even 1%?







Not all Members are 'active' though ...


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Nov 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Are they all joined together ?  Turning circle of ~500 metres, if lucky !
> 
> No 3-point turns either ...



The Kettwiesel has the ability to join in tandem, but I believe that somewhere their literature limits to less than 10

This was an organised link of 93 for the Guinness book of records


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I use a trailer... can we add 5 wheels?
> 
> Then there is 187 wheels...


*Trike-tandem entered in Guinness Book of Records: 93 tandemists make »Extraschicht« world record! *
During the region-wide event »Night of Industrial Culture« on June 2, 2007 at 6:15 PM, specialist bike manufacturer Hase in Waltrop broke its own record: Thanks to the support of numerous fans, the world's longest trike tandem was built from 93 of Hase's cult Kettwiesel trikes. In the late afternoon, an almost 150-meter long Kettwiesel worm wound its way through the picturesque grounds of the historic coalmine Zeche Waltrop.


----------



## flake99please (26 Nov 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Twenty two of us so far, any more?



Ordered my trike today, so I will be part of your crazy gang in 5 weeks(ish).


----------



## PaulM (26 Nov 2015)

Welcome  Ordered from laid-back bikes?


----------



## Ganymede (26 Nov 2015)

@Smokin Joe, perhaps you need to add another tick box at the top, separate-like, saying "Tick if you ride any kind of 'bent", then have a little gap before the types of bike?

I speak as one who hopes to become a multi-'bent owner. Well, two 'bents anyway.


----------



## mickle (26 Nov 2015)

No box for: 'Have owned two or three recumbents over the years but don't currently own one.'


----------



## mickle (26 Nov 2015)

I do sell quite a few in my job too.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2015)

flake99please said:


> Ordered my trike today, so I will be part of your crazy gang in 5 weeks(ish).


Nowt crazy about us!


----------



## Ganymede (27 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> Nowt crazy about us!


Although some of us are obviously delusional...


----------



## flake99please (27 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> Nowt crazy about us!



Meant purely as a term of endearment. 

I'm looking forward to posting up some photos when I receive it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Although some of us are obviously delusional...


----------



## Ganymede (27 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 111191



Oh well if you can't beat them, join them -


----------



## byegad (27 Nov 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Are they all joined together ?  Turning circle of ~500 metres, if lucky !
> 
> No 3-point turns either ...


No the Kettwiesel turns in little more than its own lenght and joining others to it merely allows them to follow in the same track so turining circle a little more than 6 feet, unless you turn into the following trikes.


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Nov 2015)

flake99please said:


> Ordered my trike today, so I will be part of your crazy gang in 5 weeks(ish).



What've you ordered?


----------



## Dazz (28 Nov 2015)

Has anyone worked out how to put a map of members on here. It would be good to see if i had any recumbent riders near to me in good old North Wales


----------



## jayjay (28 Nov 2015)

There are a few on here: http://www.recumbent-world.com/


----------



## flake99please (29 Nov 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> What've you ordered?



If you dont mind,I would like to reveal what I have ordered when it arrives, and have created a new thread on the forum. I will admit to it having 3 wheels though.


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Nov 2015)

flake99please said:


> If you dont mind,I would like to reveal what I have ordered when it arrives, and have created a new thread on the forum. I will admit to it having 3 wheels though.



......is it a unicycle with stabilizers?


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> ......is it a unicycle with stabilizers?


That'd be five wheels!


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Nov 2015)

Recumbent unicycles are not new:


----------



## FrankCrank (30 Nov 2015)

....recumbenteers sure are a rare breed here in Thailand. Have met a couple of them, both Americans, and heard of a couple more, but that's it in over 10 years living here. Cycling in general is taking off in a big way, but don't think the locals are quite ready for the laid back style just yet - evolution rather than revolution I guess.

The whole BKK region is flat, so ideal cycling territory, especially for uncomplicated recumbenting. The people where I live still look bemused whenever they see me on my LWB or trike, and I'm sure some of them even think I'm disabled! A friend recently suggested I should have a tin attached to the bents and they might chuck in some coins out of pity......


----------



## irw (30 Nov 2015)

I have a quad and a trike, so I had to tick the two boxes, as I assume 'both' means 2 & 3?!


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2015)

irw said:


> I have a quad and a trike, so I had to tick the two boxes, as I assume 'both' means 2 & 3?!


Us "FourWheelers" are few in number.


----------



## markg0vbr (27 Dec 2015)

What about handcycle?

http://www.davincimobility.com/?_es...-da-vinci-veloce-24-speed/zoom/cvck/image1df7

I think if we are out on a ride and see a recumbent we should start chanting in a hipnoptichypnotic way
"One Of Us One Of Us One Of Us"


----------



## Amanda P (29 Feb 2016)

Resurrecting the thread, I just wanted to add that I've had a recumbent bike for some years, but....

I've just got back home from a trip to the Netherlands to collect a Quest. It's a blast!


----------



## Ganymede (29 Feb 2016)

Calling @fatjel - he just bought a trike!


----------



## Scoosh (29 Feb 2016)

Uncle Phil said:


> I've just got back home from a trip to the Netherlands to collect a Quest. It's a blast!


----------



## fatjel (29 Feb 2016)

I did indeed @gannymede . 

"custom built, stainless steel, 2100 miles, 27 gears, 13 1/2 gear inches
pictures speak for themselves!
If you are interested in this item and have any specific questions then please get in touch and I
will endeavour to answer via the person who built this trike. Thank you"

The advert and indeed all the information I have so far . 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/recumbent...Sgotfzle07umBQgzhFyWU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

if you're interested and quick the ebay listing is still available

Bought it friday and 180 trouble free kilometres so far
Well perhaps not entirely trouble free

Hoping to get the email addy of the guy who built it any minute


----------

